# Pulled the trigger



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

After trying out a new bow Saturday I was blown away on how they shoot. Simple amazing compared to my 20 year old bow. I was torn between a bowtech assassin and a Hoyt crx32 which was a close out for a similar cost. I ended up with the Hoyt. I also got a ripcord drop away for it. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

MillDoo said:


> After trying out a new bow Saturday I was blown away on how they shoot. Simple amazing compared to my 20 year old bow. I was torn between a bowtech assassin and a Hoyt crx32 which was a close out for a similar cost. I ended up with the Hoyt. I also got a ripcord drop away for it.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 lol after 20 years you had to be blown away with the performance of the newer models


----------



## Elk-coholic (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice pick Hoyt make a great product along with most of the other manufactures.sounds like the transition from the old to the new has gone well.
There is one problem I do have with the new bows and that is. I spend more time fixing arrows,processing deer, plunking turkeys shooting in the back yard that is only when I don't have time to get to the 3 d range( that my friend is a lot of fun it's self).I do save a little time like not tuning the bow or resight my pins in,wondering how I completely missed that deer. Well I've got a few more but I don't have the time to I gotta go shot my bow now. 
Enjoy the the new bow. It's about time


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, I would say after not shooting any of the new technology for 20 years I too would be blown away. Enjoy your new bow.


----------



## bent barrel (Oct 2, 2010)

MillDoo said:


> After trying out a new bow Saturday I was blown away on how they shoot. Simple amazing compared to my 20 year old bow. I was torn between a bowtech assassin and a Hoyt crx32 which was a close out for a similar cost. I ended up with the Hoyt. I also got a ripcord drop away for it.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Good choice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slice a life archery (Apr 6, 2013)

I love my hoyt its a killing machine. I have all 2012 bow hunting season on DVD 45min Mail me your address and one dollar for shipping and I will send you the Free DVD called hunting with the Deceiver.

Ed Flanagan
19420 s Oakley rd
Oakley MI 48649


----------

